# Real Time Protocol (RTP) in Ada



## adnox (17. Mai 2007)

Ich bin seit Tagen auf der Suche nach einer Moeglichkeit, Daten ueber das Real-Time Protocol (RTP) anhand eines Ada Programms zu verschicken, wieder zu empfangen und anzuzeigen (MPEG2 Stream).

Wer kann mir helfen  ?

//Markus


----------

